# Car Auto Truck Electric Vehicle Horns Snail Horn Sound Level 110dB Speaker 12V



## gladys66 (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a pair of what looks like these in the UTV and they are really really loud!
http://bit.ly/2p2F7cx


----------



## electricscooterwithseats (May 8, 2018)

Your image failed? Can I see your image? Maybe I have one too


----------

